
Will human sexuality ever be free from stone age, evolutionary impulses? - jseliger
https://aeon.co/essays/will-human-sexuality-ever-be-free-from-stone-age-impulses
======
geophile
The major events in the world and in the US are driven by religious fanaticism
and tribal behavior. Why would anyone ever think that _any_ aspect of human
behavior will be free from stone age impulses?

------
dTal
If you remove "stone age, evolutionary impulses" from human sexuality, what's
left?

------
posterboy
who was that rule named after, that is about questioning headlines never
beeing followed by an answer? Rhethoric question ... didn't read.

